# Another Elgin..... $95



## MaxGlide (Jul 8, 2012)

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/bik/3117592545.html


----------



## wspeid (Jul 10, 2012)

*That bike is a couple miles down the road from me*

As a complete novice to this, I'm not sure what I'd offer... my analysis is... there's no tank, the kick stand is a center mount instead of back at the rear wheel, and it appears someone has covered the bike in red spray paint?    What is this worth in this condition?



MaxGlide said:


> http://norfolk.craigslist.org/bik/3117592545.html


----------



## ratina (Jul 10, 2012)

They didnt make a tank for this model


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 10, 2012)

wspeid said:


> As a complete novice to this, I'm not sure what I'd offer... my analysis is... there's no tank, the kick stand is a center mount instead of back at the rear wheel, and it appears someone has covered the bike in red spray paint?    What is this worth in this condition?




You can get $125 for that red troxel seat. This bike is a no brainier Go buy it.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 10, 2012)

Easily a $300+ bike!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 11, 2012)

I was in the area today and surprised that after 3 days of being listed, it was still available.
So I bought it.
Going to part it out, ya'll know the deal...
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jul 11, 2012)

What grips are those??


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 11, 2012)

They are unmarked...don't know what even the official or collector term is for them...gripwells?
One is good, one is bad which is the theme of the bike...a nice rear triple step (which I can always use though), the front wheel not even...one persons pedal, the other in the parts bin...
Bought the exact same bike a week ago, both an N prefix 1935, coincidentally.
Chris


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 12, 2012)

Far enough down state from me to be out of the way. For that price I would have jumped on it had it been in Northern VA.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 12, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> I was in the area today and surprised that after 3 days of being listed, it was still available.
> So I bought it.
> Going to part it out, ya'll know the deal...
> Chris




What a shame. It spends its whole existence in one piece, only to wind up be cannibalized....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 12, 2012)

The paint is not original, many components are not original...save your tears for something that is or cut me a check for 300 plus shipping and you can own the bike as is.
Chris


----------



## HARPO (Jul 12, 2012)

No tears. Just an opinion. It's now yours to do with as you please....


----------

